# How can i do a big cichlid Pond



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

hello,
I need some info on how i can make a big cichlid pond in my backyard.. thanks in advance..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

hey man.
how big you talkin?
the average cichlid pond, like a 300 gallon rubbermaid container? or 150 gallon container?
or a dug pond, like a pond you dig out, like people have in their gardens with the waterfalls, and koi in them?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

hey bro.. me and my dad were thinking like having a koi pond but instead of koi cichlids.. my idea so if mosquitos lay larvae they eat them.. but we were thinking around 300-500 gallon.. inside of the earth of course..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

well, you can definately get info here, and over google.
but, you'd plan it all out, the depth, length,and width.
findout where you want it.dig the earth out.put your pond liner in, after making sure, the earth ain't gonna cave in.set heavy rocks on the liner.put gravel,or your choice of substrate in, if you want any, and you kind of set it up like a fish tank.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

rlly.. do i put a fish tank in the earth? or what thats the part i get messed up in and the filter.. how do i keep it clean.. i know where i want it i just gotta get the fish holder..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Ofcourse, you need to read,and ask questions and gather more information.
Get filter(s), pump(s), UV sterilizer, rocks, water, decorations, cycle it, put your stuff in it.
Test it, heat it,or cool it.
Is it gonna be in direct sun?


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

you get a container like the one in this picture, on this website.
http://www.bookofjoe.com/2005/08/rubbermaid_300_.html

You, then, after reading up, get a pond filter, put in in middle of pond, or set it up, as directed, or where wished to be.
Although, above ground is a bit easier to do.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

why not just dig a whole and put some thick plastic down?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

but how can i dig it up in the ground.. thats for on surface.. on surface to me looks ugly..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

You get the pond/container, measure it, and dig dig dig, a hole, that is atleast 2 inches on eitherside larger than intended.for a 48 inch pond, you should dig a 50-52 inch hole, so you have room to spare, and just in case.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

oh cool do i need to have that kind of tub? or can i go to the store.. get a bigger one thats rubbermaid ... and now my question is ? how do i get the pool filter in there? cause i wanna have like a little relaxing little botanical garden in my backyard next to the pool with chairs and flowers and stuff.. so everything has to look natural man im a picky guy..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

you do something like this, that goes IN the pond, but then you have to run wires for electrical to, so remember extension cords and all that.
http://www.petsolutions.com/Pentair-Uno ... 4+C50.aspx
more filters, that can be used, IN the pond
http://www.petsolutions.com/Pond-Filter ... 7+C50.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/Pondmaster- ... 2+C50.aspx

http://www.petsolutions.com/Pondmaster- ... 0+C50.aspx

thisis a kind of filter, you would set in a dug hole beside the pond, plumb up to it, and it filters the water, and then waterfalls it back to your pond
http://www.petsolutions.com/Power-Flow- ... 0+C50.aspx

in pond again
http://www.petsolutions.com/Complete-Po ... 2+C50.aspx

nowyou can do the in pond filter, and use decorations/rocks around to kind of hide it, 
but, with the inpond, you can hook it all up, and makea waterfal in the middle of the pond, or take and plumb everything through a pipe/hose, and build a stack of rocks, kind of like a waterfall, and have the pipe/hose, hidden in there,and hooked up,where water flows, out onto a rock, that is over the pond, and in to the pond, or build a waterfall, fountain type set up from there....but, either way.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

wow yea ok now.. one more thing.. how do u put lights in there.. or is that too much.. i was thinking.. getting a piece of acrylic cutting a little pice of it out and having to run electricity underground.. so at night we can see.. man this is gonna take a while with me and my dad..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

take a look here 
http://www.petsolutions.com/Lighting+C10436.aspx

look at pages, 1 and 2. see what you like...it ain't gonna be a very cheap thig to do.

oh,to save some money/depending on/ you can get a filter like pressurized, or with a UV sterilizer built into it....
quik ?
You don't have cats, or other aimals around that can get in your yard and things do you?
you will probably need something like a screen kindof top to protect your fish against, birds, animals/predators. etc.....

you could always put your green terror in the pond..... :roll: :wink:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea thats why i told my dad that! i can keep him let him grow big.... and no no cats only 2 dogs but they live inside.. they are small and like to go outside only to do there peepee and caca and thats it.. their hair is too nice.. but yea ima get a cover like a screen to put in at night.. just in case a cat comes by or a dum pigeon.. we live in a neighborhood where there are no cat but once in a while they come.. ima set a trap with my bb gun.. so if a cat triggers the security BAM! so yea ima have to do that ima start tomorow..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol: 
sounds like fun...
but,yeah, you should talk to your dad, andtalk to all us fish geeks, and stay here with us, and we can helpyou plan it all out. :thumb: :wink:


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

yup.. i just cant wait ima go to Home Depot in like an hour.. i wanna window shop to see what i need .. i was thinking also.. about havine a waterfall.. but naw.. might hurt the fish..


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

hmmm....not really.You just get agoodlooking stone such asslate, or somered lava rock,stack it up good, and pump the water from thepond, through a line/tube/hose to the rocks, and, have a slab of slate set 2-6 inches out over the pond,say an inch offthe water, and hide the lieunderthe rocks, and let the water runout on this, and flow into the pond.Or you could do the fountain thing in the middle, .....i had 1, and they look good.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Yea like that kinda looking like its sliding down the rocks.. man good idea.. now i gotta go to a quarry or something.. and should i put gravel in the tub? or no


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

it all really depends on whether you think you'll like it...?
And, if you, it'll be like a regular tank, and you'll have to get a cleaner like this one to clean it every now and then
http://www.petsolutions.com/Python-Ulti ... 0+C53.aspx

or you can do sand, it'll just be a challenge to clean it  
A plain bottom is fine though..if you like...
you could eventake flat pieces of slate,and put onthe bottom of the pond,for say 1 side, and leave the other half bare... ?


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

yea ima do that.. maybe put some sand it is for looks and for my GT and maybe a spouse..


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> oh cool do i need to have that kind of tub? or can i go to the store.. get a bigger one thats rubbermaid ... and now my question is ? how do i get the pool filter in there? cause i wanna have like a little relaxing little botanical garden in my backyard next to the pool with chairs and flowers and stuff.. so everything has to look natural man im a picky guy..


 A "veggie filter" would fit with your description. If using floating plants, it is a round container that includes a spillway. The water from the pond flows in a circular pattern in the filter then overflows back down the spillway into the pond after passing through the roots of the aquatic plants in the veggie filter. Here are a couple DIY designs adapted better for rooted plants such as taro or elephant ears.

http://www.wernersponds.com/veggiefilter.html

http://www.pond-solutions.co.uk/pjmvegfilter1.htm

The rule of thumb is it should be at least 10 percent as large as the pond it filters. I have a 400 gallon veggie filter on my 2000 gallon pond. I've raised Tropheus, Malawi cichlids, red devils, and Bolivian rams in different summers.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Phragmites australis, Cyperus longus, Juncus effusus, Scirpus lacustris, and Butomus umbellatus are possible plants to use because of their efficiency in drawing out fish wastes in the water. I like the last one best because of its large pink globe-like flowers.


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2003)

ponds are easy

i would stay away from the bucket in the ground look, it just never seams to look very good.

just go to home depot and get some liner, or go online and check out ebay. figure out just how big you can make the pond and how deep you want it and get a liner thats 2 foot bigger then the bottom and depth added to it. so a 8 foot round pond that is 2 foot deep would need a 12 foot round liner at the least.

i would do a waterfall as it really improves the look and can act as a bio filter, you can buy a waterfall filter or make one there very simple. its just a box with a lip cut lower so the water spills out one side, you just need a bulkhead on the bottom and pump the water in so it fills up and goes over the side into the pond. then filler up with gravel and stack rocks all around till it looks good.

all this has to be on the liner so the water does not leak out.

then you just need a simple filter and they are just boxes that go into the pond that water is pumped through or boxes that sit out side the pump and water is pumped through them and back into the pond. you will need two pumps one for the filter and one for the waterfall as it is very hard to set up with just one pump. there will be two much back pressure, but it is not impossible to do if you make a bypass for the filter so water can go around to the waterfall.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

lots of info yea i was looking at some ways i can do it.. wondering if this would work if i dig in a a big hole ... level it out.. and put some of that special paper that they put in the gardens so the weeds wont come out... but whille doing that i can make a built in waterfall kinda making rocks in a rock slide kinda look.. and just do 2 filters like you said lomax.. or will this not work i have seen it done and true that bin in the ground doesnt looks so great..
Thank for everything guys


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't catch where you live, but make sure that your weather is warm enough year round for chichlids. You don't want to heat an outdoor pond. Don't buy the tubs, dig a hole and install a liner. Be sure to add underlayment in order to prevent any holes. There are many off the shelf filters that you could buy or you could always DIY. Filtration for a pond is usually designed for koi which tend to be extremely messy and large. Filtration for a cichlid pond will definately not have to be any better than that intended for koi. A water fall would simply be a matter of preference. Here's a pick of my koi pond, too cold here for cichlids. The pond is about 2000 gallons.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

love it thats how i want mine to look and so does my dad how did you do it and what is a liner? well i live 15 miles away from miami.. so it is really warm year round.. and filtration i dont know how to do.. way outta my league but my dad knows how to do things.. please more info o liner


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

something like this
http://www.petsolutions.com/Laguna-Dura ... 10438.aspx

and this would go under the pond liner.

http://www.petsolutions.com/Pond-Liner- ... 10438.aspx

Also, Home Depot is really great, they carry stuff like this, and they have a pond section, and pumps and all that other stuff.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> love it thats how i want mine to look and so does my dad how did you do it and what is a liner? well i live 15 miles away from miami.. so it is really warm year round.. and filtration i dont know how to do.. way outta my league but my dad knows how to do things.. please more info o liner


If you read through the sales pitches for information about liners, you should get an idea what they are and how to use them from the sites below. They are like the original roof membranes (rubber roofs). You can't use roofing materials any more because the membranes are no longer fully cured. They work better on a roof that way, molding around nails etc. They no longer work right for a pond.

http://www.pondliner.com/index.html

http://www.justliners.com/index.html

http://www.koifishponds.com/koipond.htm

http://www.koipondcentral.com/liners/

And if Opa-Locka is not too far a drive from you,

http://eastcoastrubber.com/

Three or four hundred gallons is a small pond by most standards. One standard is how large a pond is needed for the growth habits of water lily varieties. Water lilies are compatible with most cichlids if you cover their soil with rocks larger than the fish can move.

http://www.lilypons.com/products.asp?dept=2

One money saving DIY you might be able to use is to recycle old carpeting instead of commercial underlayment. You install the carpet upside down and make sure that all carpet staples have been removed.

You either have sandy soil or rock depending on your yard. If sand, you may need to mix some Portland cement with the soil to stiffen it up so that you can have fairly steep pond walls. Steep sides help discourage predators. You will probably need a grid to protect your pond from herons and other predators. A shade roof could be part of an enclosure to keep out pests and keep water temperatures in range in the summer months when they can easily go too high for cichlids. There will be summer days when the only way to keep the heat down is a partial water change with cold tap water. Waterfalls, fountains, and aerators help cool the pond by evaporation.

Even a small alligator can create havoc in a liner pond, and there is not much you can do to prevent it, just hope it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

lomax said:


> i would stay away from the bucket in the ground look, it just never seams to look very good. ....


That is why you build a bench around a "bucket filter" or a deck over it. Also the bucket in the ground can be dangerous to small children since it attracts their curiosity. So the bench or a hatch in the deck hides the filter and makes it easy to install a lock.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

ME_and_Greenterror, a liner is simply a large piece of rubber. You can dig a hole any shape you want and then line the hole with sand and pond underlayment. The underlayment could be carpet or pet stores offer matting specifically made for that purpose. As for the pond liner, make sure its EDPM material, the pvc liners don't age well so stay away from those. I have installed a bottom drain in my pond which connects through pvc pipe to a filter. The pump then pumps from the filter to a small holding pool above the water fall which overflows back into the pond. After the pond liner is down you simply line the edge of the pond with rock work. Some people even line the bottom of the pond with rocks, it helps the looks but makes cleaning more difficult. Be sure to include a UV light for your pond, the UV light will cut down on the green water. Look up koi ponds on the internet, their are hundreds of links that give detail on how to do this. It is really simple to build one of these but does require some labor. I chose to rent a backhoe for digging my pond rather than a shovel. A skimmer is also a must for a pond.


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Dig Hole









Install piping for bottom drain which runs to filter. I added a concrete block collar around the edge of the hole to provide a flat solid surface in which to lay my stones.









Add the underlayment, liner and do a test fill. Then start adding stones around the top. Some choose to cement them in place, but I chose not.









Add gravel, plants or whatever you want to blend it into your landscape.


----------



## Cluster (Nov 10, 2004)

excellent read!

im thinking about doing a pond myself soon but what makes me think is rain, do you guys put something over the pond when it rains or do the filters take care of this good enough?

i live in SC right by the beach so weather isnt a issue but im only planning a pond for the summer times as sometimes it does get quite cold in the winter compared to FL


----------

